# Rock Candy GSDs?



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone got any pics, pedigree, or info? I'm putting together my pup's pedigree, and I need info on several dogs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

You have these links?
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/sear...g_in=rock+candy


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yup, I put those there! lol


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Rock Candy Pawnee of Zederland was one of my puppies. I can give you her info if you need it.

Her litter sister was one of my champions and lived to be 13+.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sure! I'd love a picture and to see her pedigree, and the pedigrees of any of the others if you know them. Thanks so much!


----------

